# welches Linux verwenden??



## prophet4 (13. Dezember 2001)

also... ich habe mir vor Linux zu besorgen
ich habe aber kein Plan welches

suse
redhat
mandrake
corel
debian
and so on...

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas helfen.... und ein paar Tipps zu den einzelnen Systemen geben

thx prophet


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (13. Dezember 2001)

Also gut:

1. Corel - Corel Linux gefällt mir nicht so arg. Das ist eher Spielerei als ein ordentliches Linux-System

2. SuSE - SuSE ist inzwischen ein sehr kommerzielles Produkt geworden, dennoch leistungsstark und empfehlenswert.

3. RedHat - ist derzeit der schärfste Konkurrent von SuSE das auf vielen WebServern eingesetzt wird. Ist ehrlich gesagt auch nicht schlecht.

4. Mandrake - Mandrake Linux kommt so langsam zu den großen Distributionen und wird ein ernstzunehmender Konkurrent von RedHat und SuSE.

5. Debian - Debian kenn ich noch nicht.


----------



## dave_ (13. Dezember 2001)

debian ist hardcore und für anfänger ungeeignet


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (13. Dezember 2001)

Grad dann wird es Zeit, das ich mir das mal Anschau.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Dezember 2001)

Hey Leute,

man, was für ein Zufall. Ich wollte gerade einen Thread mit der gleichen Frage aufmachen ... 

Ich arbeite nun schon ziemlich lange mit W95/98 sowie der NT-Schiene. Ich habe hier noch einen "älteren" Rechner rumstehen, der zur Zeit alle Internetaufgaben übernimmt, und auf dem NT4 Wks. installiert ist. Ich würde auf diesen interessehalber mal Linux installieren, um zu gucken, wie das System läuft.
Ist es zwingend erforderlich, erst groß Literatur zu studieren oder bekommt man die Einrichtung so hin? (Mit Server-Systemen und deren Konfiguration kenne ich mich ganz gut aus.)

Welche Version sollte ich denn nun nehmen? Suse?

Wie sieht es mit einer grafischen Oberfläche aus? Ich frage, da wir in der Schule einen Server namens "Arktur" stehen haben, der ebenfalls die Internetaufgaben übernimmt, aber von der Oberfläche dem guten, alten MS-Dos ähnelt!? Oder ist das eine spezielle Version??


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (23. Dezember 2001)

Also, die Oberfläche die DOS ähnelt ist die Standardshell von Linux, grafische Oberflächen gibt es meherere: GNOME, KDE sind die bekanntesten.

Das Einrichten solltest Du mit Hilfe von Doku's machen, denn Linux ist was das konfigurieren angeht teilweise ein bischen komplex. Am besten liest Du Foren, Tutorials auf den verschiedenen Linux-Seiten (http://www.selflinux.de , bin selber Member dort). Deine Erfahrungen, die Du schon gesammelt hast, werden Dir teilweise weiterhelfen, vom theoretischen her. Die Bedienung musst Du halt lernen.

Ich würde SuSE nehmen, sie haben nicht umsonst den Ruf als beste Distri und sie ist auch relativ einfach zu verstehen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Digi,

vielen Dank for your answer!

Dann werde ich mich mal durch die zahlreichen Linux-Foren kämpfen ... 

P.S.: Dschinglish Rulez


----------



## Comander_Keen (23. Dezember 2001)

Ich würde dir SuSE Linux 7.3prof. empfehlen. Es ist sehr benutzerfreundlich und leicht zu bedienen. Was oben schon gesagt wurde stimmt leider auch. SuSE beginnt sich mehr und mehr abzugrenzen und ihr eigenes din zu machen. Wenn dir das nicht gefällt, ist redhead die nächst bessere Lösung.

MfG  Comander_Keen


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (23. Dezember 2001)

Naja, SuSE hält sich immernoch an die Vorgaben, die vom KERNEL her kommen. Das einzige was sie unterscheidet von den anderen ist die Benutzerführung, ansonsten find ich da keine allzugravierende Unterschied (okay, unter RedHat kann man schon während der Installation RAID-Devices anlegen).


----------



## emkey (24. Dezember 2001)

Ich kann euch nur Debian installieren.
Zum ersten dauert die Installation weniger als 30 Minunten.
(Natuerlich dauert es laenger wenn man ALLE pakete installiert)

Es ist, meines achtens nach, leicht zu lernen.

Aber vorsicht sei jedoch geboten, wer sich linux im sinne von einwenig "rumklicken" und hier und da mal was "confen" vorstellt, der liegt leider (gottseidank) komplett falsch 

Fuer die die es noch nicht wussten:
Debian (sowie auch fast alle anderen distributionen) kannst du dir von der Debian homepage runterladen (3cd's)
( http://www.debian.org )


MfG 
-emkey

Ps: ein frohes weihnachtsfest


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (25. Dezember 2001)

Debian mag ja keine schlechte Distri sein, aber das Gerücht das sie für Anfänger ungeeignet ist, weil zu komplex, hab ich jetzt schon öfters gehört, aber probieren geht über studieren!


----------



## emkey (25. Dezember 2001)

Genau 

Aber wenn man schonmal mit Linux anfaengt dann isset ja egal wie "schwer" weil es, egal welche Distri, immer einer grosse umstellung ist.



MfG emkey


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (26. Dezember 2001)

Jo, eine große Umstellung ist es auf alle Fälle!
Schade eigentlich, das kommt nur davon, das Windows irgendwann mal den Markt erobert hat und Unix eher im Hintergrund stand. Jetzt aber versucht Linux Windows' Konkurrent zu werden und ich denke mal, das es das auch schaffen wird zumal es als Alternativ-Lösung für Arbeitsplätze (nicht zum zocken) garnicht mal schlecht ist.


----------



## emkey (26. Dezember 2001)

Alternative ist relativ.
Es wird in sachen internet immer an der spitze bleiben, denn kein windows rechner schafft eine uptime die einer unix uptime nahekommt 
(zumindest weiss ich es nicht besser)

-emkey


----------



## prophet4 (4. Januar 2002)

ich habe jetzt SUSE 7.3 professional *freu


----------



## flipjixx (4. Januar 2002)

redhat ist ehrlichgesagt das beste, wird in uni's eingesetzt und und und. die möglichkeiten unbeschreiblich und einfach nur geil.

das gleiche könnt ich über suse sagen, ist nähmlich auch megaendgeiles os, bisschen schwer in der einstellung wie ich finde aber mein absoluter favorit bleibt redhat.


----------



## Sovok (4. Januar 2002)

@prophet gute wahl
suse is für den anfang sehr benutzerfreundlich 

das wichtigste is doch, dass man ne anwendungsmöglichkeit für sein betriebssystem hat

in meinem fall
zocken und webdesign unter windows,
programmiern und surfen unter linux

naja überschneidet sich auch n bissi
ich versuch grad die linux multiplayer version von return to castle wolfenstein zum laufen zu bringen

hab noch n paar kleine errors aber wird schon noch =)


----------



## prophet4 (5. Januar 2002)

ich habe leider ein paar probs...

1. installation hat sich 4 mal "aufgehämgt"
2. alles steht auf Englisch da, obwohl ich bei der Installation auf DE geklickt habe 
3. ich kann meinen Mauszeiger unter Linux nicht sehen...

also, wie ihr hier nur zu schwer sehen könnt brauche ich ein bisschen von eurem "KnowHow"...
schon mal thx für alle die es wenigstens versuchen

Gruß Prophet
PS: Ohne Mauszeiger kann man nicht viel machen, oder?? 
    ... braucht man im Textmodus eine Maus??


----------



## Sovok (5. Januar 2002)

1.ka
2.bootest du von cd?
3.meine maus funzt unter linux auch nur wenn ich sie per adapter an usb angeschlossen hab


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. Januar 2002)

Ich glaube es wird Zeit ein ordentliche Einführung in die Installation, Konfiguration und Benutzung von Linux zu schreiben. Hab zwar nur SuSE 7.2 und RedHat 7.2, aber ich denke das sollte reichen.

Werd mich gleich mal dranmachen. Poste dann meine Ergebnisse bei den OS-Tutorials!


----------



## prophet4 (5. Januar 2002)

> 2.bootest du von cd?


Nö, CD ist nicht im DVD bzw. CD-Rom



> 3.meine maus funzt unter linux auch nur wenn ich sie per adapter an usb angeschlossen hab


So ein ******, jetzt muss ich noch in die Stadt fahren und sogar etwas Geld ausgeben..

Kommen wir jetzt zu meinem 4ten Problem
Bevor ich in Linux drin bin.. kommt eine Meldung das meine Soundkarte... nicht geht... bla bla
halt alles auf Englisch??

zu Linux << erst einen Tag auf der Disk und schon macht es mehr Probleme wie Win in 3 Jahren  

prophet


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. Januar 2002)

Hallo Leute,

das eigentliche Thema war "Welche Linux-Distribution man nehmen sollte" und nun sind wir bei individuellen Problemen angelangt: Das Thema geht OT.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. Januar 2002)

ArneE hat recht. Könnte bitte ein MOD diesen Thread schließen? Bei individuellen Problemen bitte einen neuen Thread eröffnen!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

wie schließen??  Ich habe noch ein paar Fragen:

Ich habe mich jetzt für irgendeine Suse-Distribution entschieden. Brauche ich als Linux-Anfänger unbedingt eine 7.x-Version oder reicht da auch noch eine 6.x? Fehlen bei einer 6.x-Version entscheidende Sachen?
Und dann würde ich gerne noch wissen, ob Standard oder Professional?

Danke,


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (8. Januar 2002)

Kommt drauf an was Du machen willst?!
Solltest Du SuSE nur als Workstation einsetzen langt Personal, ansonsten nimm die Professional. Gefällt mir persönlich besser (weis auch nicht warum). Ist halt von den Serverkomponenten besser ausgestattet.

Die neuesten Versionen haben auch gleich die neuesten Versionen der Pakete bei, die im Laufe der Zeit viele Änderungen noch durchgemacht haben und da ist es besser die neuen zu benutzen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

ich werde Linux erstmal auf unseren Proxy-Rechner spielen. Wenn's dort gut und stabil läuft, werde ich mir überlegen, ob wir das nicht auch als Serverbetriebssystem einsetzen werden ....


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (8. Januar 2002)

Also, Linux als Proxy einzusetzen ist ja gut gemeint, aber dann "musst" Du Dich mit dem System auseinandersetzen da dies nicht die einfachste Aufgabe ist!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

anspruchsvolle Aufgabe?? Na, dann lerne ich Linux wenigstens ziemlich schnell kennen ... bin INet-süchtig.


----------



## Glavis (8. Januar 2002)

@ArneE:
In welcher Schule bist du?
Wir haben in unserer Schule auch einen Server, der arktur heißt...

Ist das vielleicht ein Prog bwz. ein Server-Prog?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

ich besuche ein "nettes" Gymnasium in Niedersachsen. Ich glaube allerdings zu wissen, dass es spezielle, vorkonfigurierte Linux-Versionen für Schulen gibt ....


----------



## Glavis (8. Januar 2002)

Hmmm...
Also der an unserer Schule is nich vorkonfiguriert...
Ich komm aus Baden-Würtemberg...
Also mal danke für die antwort,
Jetzt will ich mal wissen:
Was ist dieses arktur?

@Topic:
Ich find SuSE nich schlecht, aber ich steh auf RedHat oder eines der BSD-Ableger (FreeBSD)


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

der Arktur-Server übernimmt bei uns den kompletten eMail-Kram, d.h. alle "xyz@gymsul.dh.ni.schule.de"-Adressen. Ich bin durch unser Schulnetzwerk allerdings noch nicht ganz durchgestiegen, da die für jeden Müll einen eigenen Server haben.
Sowas würde ich einer Firma niemals empfehlen !!!


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (9. Januar 2002)

Arktur ist nur der Name des Servers und nicht der irgendeines Linux-Proggies (kenn zumindest keins mit dem Namen).

Für jeden "Müll" einen eigenen Server anzuschaffen hat was, damit ist die Belastung eines einzelnen viel kleiner (außer es ist eine hochgradige Servermaschine (Simens PrimerG Serie oder sowas)).

Baden-Württemberg? Woher?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Januar 2002)

Hallo digi,

öhmmm, ja, interessant, zumal, wenn man überlegt, welche Aufgaben unsere 'Server' in der Schule haben, muss ich dir zustimmen ... Abschalten und Strom sparen!


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (9. Januar 2002)

Tja, es gibt Schulen, da haben die viel zu tun und es gibt Schulen, da machen die garnichts!
Bei uns wird sehr viel gemacht (Nameserver, Mail, Proxy, Benutzerverwaltung (DomainController mit Samba) und und und!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Januar 2002)

Hallo digi,

ja, da sollte man allerdings schon auf mehrere Server zurückgreifen. Aber bei uns ... !?

P.S.: Weißt du, wie man unter SuSe Linux 7.3 einen Proxy-Server einrichtet (anderer Thread von mir) ?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (9. Januar 2002)

Ich bin gerade dabei das rauszufinden!


----------



## Glavis (9. Januar 2002)

@digi:
Nähe Biberach, Sigmaringen, Saulgau, wieso?

Zu den Servern:
Naja, bei uns haben wir statt 1 Server halt 5 P75 64MB RAM!
Reicht locker!
Und Strom?
Naja, bei nahe 150PC´s in nem 100er Netz sollte man schon einen Sun-Server haben, sofern man die Performance nicht unterlasten will!


----------



## tomi (18. März 2002)

*Mandrake!*

Ich würd euch Mandrake 8.0 empfehlen.
Ist sehr benutzerfreundlich und stabil.

Linux-Mandrake


----------



## Avariel (19. März 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht lohnt es sich für die Linux-Anfänger (da zähl ich mich auch noch dazu  ) mal nen näheren Blick auf SuSe 8.0 zu werfen. Ich hab mal 7.0 ausprobiert, aber bei der Installation auf älteren Rechnern schaltet der auf Yast1....
Das sollte laut dem freundlichen SuSe-Marktschreier auf der CeBit ja bei 8.0 völlig abgelöst sein.

Ist 8.0 eigentlich schon im Handel zu haben? Ich hab die Schnauze voll von Windoof...

\\edit: streicht die letzte Zeile. 8.0 ist ab dem 28. März im Handel, inklusive KDE 3

cya
Avariel


----------



## mr_d2254 (27. März 2002)

ääh ja hallo, ich mach schon seit längerem webseiten und benutze öfters mal php/mysql. Desswegen hab ich mir gedacht ich mach aus meinem alten computer einen Linux und teste dort direkt meine php scripts, etc. Ich war bis jetzt nur auf Redhat 7.2/Cobalt Linux servern aktiv, also würd ich mir auch gern des Redhat 7.2 hohlen... Das wär jetzt mein erstes Linux, ich hab nochnie einen direkt bedient, d.h. ich bin totaler newbie... wäre jetzt redhat gut für mich? Ich könnt mir auch vorstellen suse zu nehmen... aber wieviel kostet denn das? Mir wurde von einem (halb) Linux Guru gesagt ich sollte mir Debian 3.0 hohlen, weil des jetzt des wär und alle mögen es. Aber wie ich gehöhrt hab, is Debian nichts für noobs...

mein linux sollte hauptsächlich jede web applikation mit machen... sprich php, mysql, asp, gd lib, etc. es wär auch nich schlecht wenns wenig probleme mit dem ding gibt... also stabil solls auch sein...


Hat jemand einen vorschlag?


----------



## tomi (28. März 2002)

*Mankrake!*

Sers,
ja wie gesagt kann ich dir nur Mandrake empfehlen.
Is stabil, relativ einfach, kostenlos und sehr kompatibel.
Der Webserver mit MySQL und PHP sind schon mit drin.
Suse und Debian würde ich dir nicht empfehlen.
Mit Red Hat hab ich keine Erfahrung.
Aber das mit dem ASP kannste dir abschmincken.
Is ja schließlich von Microsoft und kostenpflichtig.
Am besten lädst du dir die Version 8.2 von Mandrake runter.
Viel Spaß!
http://www.linux-mandrake.com


----------



## Cypher (28. März 2002)

moin,

Es kommt auch darauf an, wie tief du dich mit Linux beschäftigen willst. Das Debian nur was für Profis ist würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen. Ich würde es einem Newbie auch empfehlen, wenn ich wissen würde, dass er die Geduld und den Willen hat, sich direkt mit allen Konfigurationen auseinander zu setzen. So lernt man jedenfalls am meisten.

Falls du dich dann aber für Debian entscheidest, weil du von dir denkst, dass du Geduld und Willen hast. Dann empfehle ich dir vorher ein Buch über Debian zu lesen. Debian ist eben nicht so wie SuSE 8.0, hab auf der HP von SuSE gelesen, dass man nun mit dieser neuen Version, innerhalb von 15 Minuten zur einen Linux installation kommt. Angaben sollen bei SuSE unter Yast2 nicht mehr nötig sein. Jetzt muss man sich natürlich fragen, ob dass der Sinn von Linux ist?

Red Hat ist aber auch keine schlechte Wahl. Mandrake ist so wie ich weiß ein Abkömmling (Abkömmling nicht falsch verstehen*g) von Red Hat. Mir persönlich ist es egal welches Linux man benutzt. 

In den sogenannten Prof-Linux-Kreisen gilt jedoch SuSE nicht mehr als Linux. Obwohl Linux in jeder Distribution der Kernel ist. 

Noch ein Wort zum Abschluss. Am besten du besorgst dir die Distribution, die deine Freunde auch benutzen, so kannst du dir schnelle Linux-Hilfe sicher sein


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (28. März 2002)

Danke für die nette Rede, aber ich habe trotzdem ein paar Kritikpunkte:
Was soll denn genau der Sinn von Linux sein? Soll es das sein, das ich teilweise Stunden damit verbringe, meine Konfigurationen auf Vordermann zu bringen um dann ein stabiles, sichereres System zu haben? Ich denke Linux soll hauptsächlich den Gedanken von Open Source weiderspiegeln und den großen (Microsoft) den Kampf ansagen. Hier geht es nicht darum ob ich an der Konsole sitze und tippe oder ob ich auf einer Oberfläche ein paar Dinge anklicke.

Was mir auch noch auffällt: Was hat SuSE damit zu tun? SuSE ist genau wie eine andere Linux-Distribution auch, nur kommen hier eben grafische Tools noch zum Einsatz die man allerdings getrost weglassen kann und auch ganz normal auf einer Shell arbeiten kann. Tut mir Leid, SuSE aber einfach so abzustempeln kann ich nicht durchgehen lassen.

Die Wahl von Linux kommt immer auf den Nutzen dem es einem bringen soll an. Wenn einer schnell eine funkionstüchtige Workstation haben will, warum nicht? Will jemand einen starken & sicheren Server haben? geht auch! Es kommt nur darauf an, was man machen will und wie man es machen will.
Im einzelnen lässt sich nur sagen: SuSE ist für Anfänger nicht einmal schlecht, da es leicht zu installieren ist und man schnell damit arbeiten kann. Das gleiche kann man zwar auch mit RedHat oder Mandrake erreichen, aber SuSE hat meines erachtens nach den momentan besseren Ruf als Einsteigermodell.
RedHat, Mandrake oder Debian eignen sich dann für Server-Systeme oder für fortgeschrittenere Benutzer die ihr System auf ihre Wünsche anpassen wollen/können.

Zum Thema schnelle Hilfe: Die gibt's hier auch!


----------



## mr_d2254 (28. März 2002)

Ich hab gestern versucht von RedHat's seite linux runterzuladen über ftp und es hat mich nur für die docs ca. 4-5 stunden gedauert weil ich nur 3k/sec erreichen konnte mit meinem DSL... Glücklicherweise is meine mutter programmierin und hat daher RedHat 7.2 auf CD geschenkt bekommen, also denk ich mal ich benutz das... Debian 3.0 "Uneingeschränkte Vorab-Vollversion" hab ich auch, werd ich aber wahrscheinlich nich installieren. Der typ der mir debian empfohlen hat is netzwerk admin an unserer schule und die benutzen da denk ich auch mandrake... k/A...

Ich nehm jetzt einfach mal RedHat weil ihr eigendlich nichts dagegen gesagt habt. Ich will nich viel am computer herumfuchteln, ich brauch nur einen test server für meine seiten. Und da der Server auf dem ich das nächste halbe jahr verbringen werde auch wieder ein redhat is, hab ich mich dafür entschieden.

Vielen Dank für die beratung!


----------



## Cypher (28. März 2002)

*nix gegen SuSE*

moin,

@digi:

Also mal eines vorab. Ich habe nichts gegen SuSE, habe damit auch meine Erfahrungen gesammelt und war eigentlicht ganz zufrieden damit (SuSE 5.2, SuSE 7.2). Zu dem Sinn von Linux, jeder empfindet da etwas anderes. Ich persönlich finde, dass wenn man sich mit Linux auseinandersetzen will, sollte man schon etwas mehr lernen, wie auf den OK-Button zu drücken (Yast2 installation)

Natürlich habe ich nichts dagegen, dass SuSE 8.0 so einfach sein soll. Schließlich schiebt jedes Linux egal ob SuSE oder Slackware Windows vom Tisch. Zwar langsam, aber immer mehr. 

Nur leider musste ich feststellen, dass die meisten, die nur die einfache Installation kennen, sich beschweren, dass Linux seine angeblichen Vorteile wie Schnelligkeit und Stabilität nicht gerecht wird.

Das ist auch ganz einfach zu erklären. Bei einer automatischen Installation wird der Kernel nicht auf das eigene System optimiert. SCSI Unterstützung wird da mitgeladen und der Rest auch. Das macht das System langsamer. Ok, bei den heutigen Rechnerleistungen, kann man sich darüber streiten. Jedoch bin ich der Meinung, was ich nicht brauche, braucht auch nicht mein Kernel zu kennen, bzw. zu laden. 

Daher tauchen auch immer wieder die gleichen Fragen auf, die 'leider' oft SuSE betreffen. Ich selber glaube, dass 'wir' SuSE viel zu verdanken haben. Denn eines ist sicher, als Einsteigermodell ist SuSE ziemlich Klasse und so fanden viele den Weg bzw. Umstieg auf Linux. Unteranderem ist der SuSE Support sehr gut, ich kann den wirklich nur loben. Habe damit auch meine Erfahrungen gesammelt und kann nur gutes darüber berichten. 

Leider belassen viele ihre Installationskenntnisse auf der Yast2 Ebene, dass ist sicherlich Schade, da man bei der Installation viel lernen kann. Jedenfalls mehr als bei Windows.

Natürlich kann man die minimale Installation wählen und später alles nötige sich selber nachinstallieren, aber auch hier lassen sich viele dazu verführen, gleich 'Standard mit Office' zu wählen. Auch ich habe mich dabei ertappt  

Sorry, dass der vorherige Beitrag etwas negativ für SuSE ausgefallen ist, sollte eigentlich anders aufgenommen werden. Aber ich hoffe damit ist das jetzt gegessen.

SuSE ist sicherlich ein Klasse Produkt, nicht nur wegen dem Support 

Allerdings sind die Assistenten sehr verlockend und machen auch (zu) viel automatisch.
Aber was solls, jeder sollte sich die Distrubition aussuchen, die ihm gefällt. 
Ich bin jedenfalls kein "Distributions-NAZ|" 

Ach zur OpenSource, dass versteht sich sowieso von alleine. Da brauche ich wohl hoffentlich nicht´s zu sagen. Falls doch, dann sollten wir wohl einen eigenes Thema dafür erstellen.

mfg


----------



## mr_d2254 (29. März 2002)

Äääh sachts mal, was is denn immer dieses i386 oder i586... oder so?

Was soll ich mir hohlen, die iso images oder alles so seperat? Meine Mutter hat des Redhat 7.2 nich mehr... ich glaub ich hohl mir Mandrake 8.2.


@Cypher: kann man denn nicht einfach die sachen die des kernel laden soll auch nach einer automatischen installation modifizieren?


----------



## mr_d2254 (29. März 2002)

ich hab jetzt nicht die ISO files runtergeladen und mir is aufgefallen dass ich irgendwie des falsche gemacht hab weil ich es ja auf cd brennen will...

muss ich des jetzt alles nochmal runterladen oder gibts ne alternative... wow hätte nie gedacht das ich so doof sein kann... normal bin ich immer der sich über noobs beklagt...


----------



## Christian Fein (11. April 2002)

*Re: Mankrake!*



> _Original geschrieben von tomi _
> *Aber das mit dem ASP kannste dir abschmincken.
> Is ja schließlich von Microsoft und kostenpflichtig.
> 
> ...



Zu ASP & Kostenpflichtig : Noe bist du schlecht informiert.

Zu Schlecht da Microsoft : Auch =0= Argument.

Zu Madrakte : Absolut korrekt. Ich habe auch Madrake 8 laufen und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich habe hier auch Suse 7.3 prof rumliegen aber seh keine Veranlassung das Mandrake deswegen runterzuschmeissen


----------



## Christian Fein (11. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Cypher _
> *
> In den sogenannten Prof-Linux-Kreisen gilt jedoch SuSE nicht mehr als Linux. Obwohl Linux in jeder Distribution der Kernel ist.
> *



Oehm. Mein Arbeitskollege (auch Programmierer) arbeitet seid ewigen Jahren erst mit UNIX danach mit Linux. 
Sprich ich rede von ewigen jahren nicht im sinne von 2 - 3 Jahren.

Der Beatwortet mir jeden Tag jede erdenkliche Frage die Linux betrifft !! Jede ohne gross nachzudenken. 

Oehm ich wuerde ihn Prof nennen  

PS: Der arbeitet mit Suse !

Beispiel Geschaeftswelt:
Zu dieser ganzen geschichte kann ich echt nur digi recht geben. Linux kann sich nur durchsetzen wenn die Sekretaerin auch damit klar kommt. 
Ne kleine Firma mit 20 Angestellten auch einen angestellen hat der die Netzwerkadministration nebenbei machen kann. 
Wenn Linux so laeuft das diese 20 Angestellten Firma einen UNIX / Linux fachmann angagieren muss um immer wieder anstehende Wartungsarbeiten durchzufuehren dann steigen die wieder um auf Windows da es einfach guenstiger ist !!!

Gruss holyfly

PS: Ich nutze mittlerweile Linux fuer soziemlich das meiste mir fehlt nur noch der Borland CBulder auf Linux dann ist alles gut =)
Wobei ich beruflich wohl weiter auf Win C++ Entwickeln werden muss.
PPS: bin kein Linux Crack (ich arbeite aber dran =D)


----------



## mr_d2254 (12. April 2002)

hat suse eigendlich so ein service manager wie RedHat, wo alles gelistet wird (httpd, mysql, etc.) und dann muss man nur auf start/stop/restart drücken um die funktionen auszuführen... dass fand ich irgendwie hilfreich. Und... wie siehts aus mit so Apache Config GUIs... die sind auch toll... Hat SuSe schon so sachen dabei wie ne firewall, dns-, ftp-, http server? Sind die Netzwerk Einstellung leicht zu konfigurieren?

Kann man eigendlich Suse 8.0 runterladen?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (12. April 2002)

Ich glaube Du kennst die SuSE Dist. nicht:
http://www.suse.de/de/products/suse_linux/i386/packages_professional/index_serie.html
Unter diesem Link findest Du alle in SuSE 8.0 enthaltenen Pakete in der Reihenfolge der Gruppen geordnet.
Vor allem die Gruppe *n* wird interessant sein, da hier alle Netzwerkpakete gelistet sind. Dahinter steht immer was es ist


----------



## mr_d2254 (13. April 2002)

warum benutzen cobalt und plesk server RedHat?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (13. April 2002)

Das weis ich leider auch nicht. Vielleicht weil es ihnen leichter fällt RedHat zu konfigurieren ??? Ich weis es ehrlich nicht. Mir fallen beide nicht weiter schwer.


----------



## mr_d2254 (15. April 2002)

ich hat jetzt mandrake und redhat... und ich seh sehr kleine unterschiede zwischen den beiden... von der config her... sind die nich alle gleich? ich meine der befehl "blablabla" (irgendwas halt) auszuführen ist doch der gleiche auf allen linuxen... oder


----------



## SirSalomon (15. April 2002)

*versch. Linnux-Distributionen...*

Uff, ich hab den Tread jetzt versucht zu verfolgen. Fälllt mir irgendwie schwer.

Aber egal  Mal kurz zu der Mandrake und der Redhat.

Die Mandrake stammt im Ursprünglichen Sinne von derr RedHat ab. Also sind die logischerweise im größten Teil identisch. Ausnahmen in den Paketen bestätigen die Regel.Zu der SuSE-Distribution kann ich eigentlich nur folgendes schreiben. Klar, sie istt einer der "einfachsten" Linux, was die Installation angeht. Wenn man aber  RPM-Pakete instalieren möchte, muss man sich schon wieder spezielle für die SuSE vorbereitete Pakete nehmen. SuSE hat sich leider nicht an die "Standardspfade" gehalten (das haben sie mir sogar per Email bestätigt). Allein das war für micht der Grund die SuSE nicht mehr zunehmen. Nichts desto trotz behalte ich SuSE im Auge 

Ich persönlich habe mich für die RedHat entschieden, die bekomme ich zur Not auch mal als ISO-Image (bei SuSE leider nur LIFE) und das dann auch noch für meinen DEC-Alpha ;-) 

Aber im Grunde ist Linux gleich Linux, weil es eben, unabhängig von der Distribution, gleich funktioniert. Eine Distribution ist nur eine Zusammenstellung verschiedener Pakete.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## mr_d2254 (15. April 2002)

ich will eigendlich nur das dieses beschissene Samba funzt... ich arbeite daran schon seit 2 wochen und bin kaum weiter gekommen... und des mit DNS configurieren is auch irgendwie komplett hintergrundslos, da kann man herumbasteln wie ma will und des ändert sich nich!

Des einzigste was ich hinbekommen hab war postgresql, apache, und php... noob sein is ********!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. April 2002)

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von mr_d2254 _
> *ich will eigendlich nur das dieses beschissene Samba funzt... ich arbeite daran schon seit 2 wochen und bin kaum weiter gekommen... und des mit DNS configurieren is auch irgendwie komplett hintergrundslos, da kann man herumbasteln wie ma will und des ändert sich nich!
> *



Das habe ich auch alles schon hinter mir. Glaube mir - basteln, versuchen, etc. ich weiß, aufgeben ist einfacher. Dadurch lernt man ein OS jedoch ziemlich gut kennen.


----------



## SirSalomon (15. April 2002)

*DNS?*

Ok, wie geschrieben, ich habe versucht den Tread zu verfolgen 

Mir stellt sich jetzt die Frage, warum Du einen NS installieren möchtest? 

DNS = Domain-Name-Services bedeutet also soviel wie Domain-Namen auflösen. Wenn Du jetzt das Linux in einem großen Netzwerk einsetzt, wo (als Beispiel genommen) 10 Server über DHCP ihre IP beziehen, sehe ich das ein. Aber in einem privaten Netz ist ein DNS-Server nicht wirklich interessannt.

Was Du mit Samba hast, weiss ich nicht genau, kann Dir dazu also auch nichts schreiben 

Wenn's wollen müsstest Du mir Dein Problem nochmal schreiben...


----------



## Christian Fein (15. April 2002)

Ich finde das schon richtig auch in nem kleinen Network einen DNS aufzusetzen =)
Denn wenn manns mal in seinem kleinem Netzwerk gemacht hat kommt mann auch gleich klasse zurecht wenn der chef will das dies in der Firma passiert


----------



## SirSalomon (15. April 2002)

*DNS in der Firma*

Mag sein, das es in dem Moment interessant ist. Auch wenn Firmen mit 10 Servern oder mehr dann jemanden haben, der weiss wie es geht, bringt es dennoch im privaten Netz rein garnichts, ausser Erfahrung 

Und wenn der DNS-Server auch noch am Internet hängt, wird's mehr wie witzig. Er versucht nicht nur die Auflösung beim bekannten DNS, sondern aktualisiert auch seine eigene Liste. Kann im kleinen Fall mal eben 200 MB sein... Wer diese Liste verwalten will, sollte nicht mal über einen kleinen 100 MHz-Rechner nachdenken. Diese Größenordnung wird ja oft für Linux-Router verwendet 

Aber für private Zwecke lohnt sich kein privater DNS.


----------



## mr_d2254 (15. April 2002)

also ich hab mein linux nur um des Internet zu simulieren... ich hab zich seiten meistens mit php und mysql und des php/mysql des auf win läuft gefällt mir nich, also mach ichs jetzt auf nem echten redhat so wie ichs im internet hab  ...ich hab mir gedacht DNS zum laufen zu bringen wär auch schick... und ich will ja auch lernen wie des funzt.

Aber samba hat grad priorität... mein problem is: der findet nichts, keine festen ips/host names im lan...


----------



## SirSalomon (15. April 2002)

*Samba im Netz...*

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass Du die Netzwerkeinstellungen richtig hast, also IP-Adresse und so...

Dann hast Du verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Zum einen kannst Du die Priorisierung des SMB-Server hochsetzen. Standardmäßig verhällt er sich wie eine NT-Workstation.

Die Priorisierung gibt an, wer sich wie im Netz als Windows-Server verhällt. Ein Windows NT-Server hat einen Prio-Wert von 32, eine Workstation einen Prio-Wert von 16. Wenn demnach also Dein SMB-Server einen Wert von 33 hat, antwortet er im Netz also als erstes.

Dann solltest Du unbedingt einen Netbios-Server mit angeben, der weiss, wer wer ist (kann ruhig eine NT-Workstation sein). Im Grunde ist das schon alles damit der SMB-Server vernünftig laufen kann.

Jetzt kann es aber passieren, das die Windows-Maschinen den Samba-Server immer noch nicht sehen. Ist auch normal  Liegt einfach daran, dass dieser erst eine Netzverbindung aufbauen will. Soll heißen, wenn Du z.B. "net use p: \\{smbserver}\{username}" in Deine Netzwerkverbindung einträgst, wird der SMB-Server auch sichtbar.

Das das bei Windows-Maschinen so ist, liegt unter anderem auch daran, dass diese eine IPC-Verbindung haben, über die sie sich untereinander verbinden können.

Ich hoffe ich hab Dir ein wenig helfen können...


----------



## mr_d2254 (16. April 2002)

Also ich hab ein Linux und ein WinME zu verfügung. 2 installierte netzwerkkarten wobei eines ein eigebautes hub hat.

Ich hab mein linux spontan die IP 200.0.0.1 (subnet 255.0.0.0 Hostname: LINUX Workgroup: HOME) und meinem ME die IP 200.0.0.2 (subnet 255.0.0.0 Hostname: MRD2254 Workgroup: HOME) gegeben. Ich bin kein Netzwerk Genie, aber ich befolg die anleitungen die mit samba kamen genau.

Was müsst ich denn genau beim Linux eingeben... sowas wie "# smbclient ...".

Und vom WinME sieht das so aus "net use p: \\LINUX\root" (oder wie, weil des hab ich grad versucht und dann sagte es "Ein unerwarteter Netzwerkfehler ist aufgetreten...")


----------



## SirSalomon (16. April 2002)

*Samba undd Windows ME*

Also, wichtig für Samba ist erstmal, dass er in der Arbeitsgruppe ist, wo die Windows-Rechner auch sind (i.d.R. ARBEITSGRUPPE).

Dann solltest Du die Benutzer der ME-Rechner auch unter Linux und Samba anlegen. Und dann spricht grundsätzlich nichts dagegen, dass es laufen kann.

Ich persönlich hätte zwar die 192.168.1.x-Adressen genommen, aber das ist im Prinziep egal.

Probiers mal aus


----------



## mr_d2254 (17. April 2002)

das hab ich ja alles gemacht... hier is mein "service definition dump" (wens interessiert)


```
[root@LINUX root]# testparm
Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf
INFO: Debug class all level = 2   (pid 1340 from pid 1340)
Processing section "[public]"
Loaded services file OK.
Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

# Global parameters
[global]
        coding system =
        client code page = 850
        code page directory = /usr/share/samba/codepages
        workgroup = HOME
        netbios name =
        netbios aliases =
        netbios scope =
        server string = Samba 2.2.1a
        interfaces =
        bind interfaces only = No
        security = USER
        encrypt passwords = No
        update encrypted = No
        allow trusted domains = Yes
        hosts equiv =
        min passwd length = 5
        map to guest = Never
        null passwords = No
        obey pam restrictions = No
        password server =
        smb passwd file = /etc/samba/smbpasswd
        root directory =
        pam password change = No
        passwd program = /bin/passwd
        passwd chat = *new*password* %n\n *new*password* %n\n *changed*
        passwd chat debug = No
        username map =
        password level = 0
        username level = 0
        unix password sync = No
        restrict anonymous = No
        lanman auth = Yes
        use rhosts = No
        log level = 2
        syslog = 1
        syslog only = No
        log file = /var/log.%m
        max log size = 5000
        timestamp logs = Yes
        debug hires timestamp = No
        debug pid = No
        debug uid = No
        protocol = NT1
        large readwrite = No
        max protocol = NT1
        min protocol = CORE
        read bmpx = No
        read raw = Yes
        write raw = Yes
        nt smb support = Yes
        nt pipe support = Yes
        nt acl support = Yes
        announce version = 4.5
        announce as = NT
        max mux = 50
        max xmit = 65535
        name resolve order = lmhosts host wins bcast
        max packet = 65535
        max ttl = 259200
        max wins ttl = 518400
        min wins ttl = 21600
        time server = No
        change notify timeout = 60
        deadtime = 15
        getwd cache = Yes
        keepalive = 300
        lpq cache time = 10
        max smbd processes = 0
        max disk size = 0
        max open files = 10000
        read size = 16384
        socket options = TCP_NODELAY
        stat cache size = 50
        total print jobs = 0
        load printers = Yes
        printcap name = /etc/printcap
        enumports command =
        addprinter command =
        deleteprinter command =
        show add printer wizard = Yes
        os2 driver map =
        strip dot = No
        character set =
        mangled stack = 50
        stat cache = Yes
        domain admin group =
        domain guest group =
        machine password timeout = 604800
        add user script =
        delete user script =
        logon script =
        logon path = \\%N\%U\profile
        logon drive =
        logon home = \\%N\%U
        domain logons = No
        os level = 20
        lm announce = Auto
        lm interval = 60
        preferred master = Auto
        local master = Yes
        domain master = Auto
        browse list = Yes
        enhanced browsing = Yes
        dns proxy = Yes
        wins proxy = No
        wins server =
        wins support = No
        wins hook =
        kernel oplocks = Yes
        oplock break wait time = 0
        add share command =
        change share command =
        delete share command =
        config file =
        preload =
        lock dir = /var/cache/samba
        default service =
        message command =
        dfree command =
        valid chars =
        remote announce =
        remote browse sync =
        socket address = 0.0.0.0
        homedir map = auto.home
        time offset = 0
        NIS homedir = No
        source environment =
        panic action =
        hide local users = No
        host msdfs = No
        winbind uid =
        winbind gid =
        template homedir = /home/%D/%U
        template shell = /bin/false
        winbind separator = \
        winbind cache time = 15
        comment =
        path =
        alternate permissions = No
        username =
        guest account = nobody
        invalid users =
        valid users =
        admin users =
        read list =
        write list =
        printer admin =
        force user =
        force group =
        read only = Yes
        create mask = 0744
        force create mode = 00
        security mask = 0777
        force security mode = 00
        directory mask = 0755
        force directory mode = 00
        directory security mask = 0777
        force directory security mode = 00
        inherit permissions = No
        guest only = No
        guest ok = No
        only user = No
        hosts allow =
        hosts deny =
        status = Yes
        max connections = 0
        min print space = 0
        strict sync = No
        sync always = No
        write cache size = 0
        max print jobs = 1000
        printable = No
        postscript = No
        printing = cups
        print command = lpr -r -P%p %s
        lpq command = lpq -P%p
        lprm command = lprm -P%p %j
        lppause command =
        lpresume command =
        queuepause command =
        queueresume command =
        printer name =
        printer driver =
        printer driver file = /etc/samba/printers.def
        printer driver location =
        default case = lower
        case sensitive = No
        preserve case = Yes
        short preserve case = Yes
        mangle case = No
        mangling char = ~
        hide dot files = Yes
        hide unreadable = No
        delete veto files = No
        veto files =
        hide files =
        veto oplock files =
        map system = No
        map hidden = No
        map archive = Yes
        mangled names = Yes
        mangled map =
        browseable = No
        blocking locks = Yes
        fake oplocks = No
        locking = Yes
        oplocks = Yes
        level2 oplocks = Yes
        oplock contention limit = 2
        posix locking = Yes
        strict locking = No
        share modes = Yes
        copy =
        include =
        exec =
        preexec close = No
        postexec =
        root preexec =
        root preexec close = No
        root postexec =
        available = Yes
        volume =
        fstype = NTFS
        set directory = No
        wide links = Yes
        follow symlinks = Yes
        dont descend =
        magic script =
        magic output =
        delete readonly = No
        dos filemode = No
        dos filetimes = No
        dos filetime resolution = No
        fake directory create times = No
        vfs object =
        vfs options =
        msdfs root = No

[public]
        comment = Öffentlicher Ordner
        path = /
        read only = No
        guest ok = Yes
        browseable = Yes
```

Will nich mal wer ein schoenes tut drüber schreiben?


----------



## SirSalomon (17. April 2002)

*Samba...*

mhm, so wie Dein Samba-File aussieht, scheint alles so weit in Ordnung zu sein.

Hast Du die Windows-User auch auf dem Linux-Rechner angelegt, bzw. anders rum natürlich auch...

Sonst wüsste ich jetzt auch kein Fehler. Funktioniert denn der Weg in die andere Richtung (also von Windows zu Samba)?

Wenn nicht, versuch mal einen einfachen "ping x.x.x.x", wobei x.x.x.x die Rechner-IP ist, die antworten soll. Probier das bitte in beiden Richtung aus...


----------



## mr_d2254 (17. April 2002)

ich kann schon root als kontakts account benutzen richtig?


----------



## SirSalomon (17. April 2002)

*Kontakt-Account?*

Welche Accounts willst Du ansprechen? Wenn die User auf dem Linux-System angelegt sind, kannst du auf jeden Fall das Home-Verzeichnis über's Netz ansprechen (geht mit "net use h: \\linux\home").


----------



## mr_d2254 (17. April 2002)

also ich hab jetzt einen user names root auf dem ME, genau so wie aufm Linux, jetzt versuch ich des mal rückwärts zu machen.

PS: Ich hätt da noch so ein problem mit dem user unter ME... die quick lauch icons werden nich mehr angezeigt?!


----------



## mr_d2254 (17. April 2002)

SIE SEHEN SICH!!!

ABER: ich kann nicht zugreifen, da dass password dass ich benutze nicht erkannt wird. (Obwohl ich eins benutze)

PROBLEM WAR: Ich hatte keine gleichnamigen user auf dem WinME.

PROBLEM ENTSTANDEN DURCH NEUEN USER: Quick Launch buttons sind weg (is im moment egal)


UPDATE: Also nur zur info, des scheint die addresse zu sein wofür er das passwort verlangt: \\LINUX\IPC$
und das ist die darauffolgende Fehlermeldung: "Das Kennwort wurde nich erkannt. Überprüfen Sie das eigegeben Kennwort und wiederhohlen Die die Eingabe. Falls das Problem weiterhin besteht, haben sie möglicherweise keinen Zugriff auf die Freigabe. Wenden Sie sich an den Systemadministrator."


----------



## SirSalomon (19. April 2002)

*Linux-User auf ME*

Fein, wenigstens klappt das jetzt schon mal. Ist doch was 

SO, nun probier ein wenig mit den Einstellungen zu spielen. Ich weiss leider nicht wie ME sich zum Linux verhällt, vo wegen dem "Encryptet Passwort" und so. Aber das probier einfach mal aus. Soviele Einstellungen gibt's da nicht.

Zumal Deine Freigabe "public" nicht wirklich toll ist, Konflikte mit den Linuxrechten sind vorprogrammiert. Für Windows-User solltest Du erstmal pauschal 777 als Rechte setzten. Das das Probleme im Linux gibt ist logisch, deswegen auch gesonderte Freigaben, die nichts mit dem Linux-System zutun haben.

Nimm einfach mal eine Freigabe "share", setzt die auf Linux mit den Rechten 777 und probiers aus.


----------



## mr_d2254 (19. April 2002)

also ich hab herausgefunden, wenn ich "path = ..." ins [global] rein tu, dann fragt er noch nich mal nach den password beim win, sonder blockt mich automatisch... wie kann ich denn die passwörter beim smb ausschalten? Ich hab auch einen smb user für root eingerichtet mit nem passwort... hat sich auch nich viel verändert...

wie kann ich denn so ein share machen? ich will ja dass alles, also / das share is... und warum geht "\" nicht in DOS???


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. April 2002)

Wenn Du einfach nur Shares haben willst, dann würde ich Dir vorschlagen die Security von "User" auf "Share" zu stellen, dann brauchst Du auch nicht mehr für jeden Windows-User einen Linux-User anlegen.
Für ein wenig mehr Sicherheit kannst Du dann natürlich auch Passwörter auf die Shares legen.

Dann hab ich da noch was zum Thema Encrypted Passwords.
Also soweit ich weiss werden die Passwörter seit Windows 98 verschlüsselt übertragen.
Mit Windows 95 geht's auch schon, aber ist ja jetzt egal, geht ja hier um ME.
Auf jeden Fall werden also die Passwörter von ME verschlüsselt übertragen.
In Deinem Fall scheint es also nur logisch, daß das Passwort nicht richtig erkannt werden konnte.

Da ich anhand Deiner Samba-Config annehme, daß Du die Linux-Büchse nicht als Domain-Controller nutzen willst (falls doch hab ich nix gesagt) würde ich Dir empfehlen den Share-Level für die Security zu wählen.
Wenn Du jedoch zwischen verschiedenen Users differenzieren mußt wird wohl der User-Level Deine Wahl sein.


----------



## mr_d2254 (19. April 2002)

Also ich habs jetzt geschafft... danke für deine hilfe... der fragt jetzt nich mehr nach nem passwort... und ich kann von beiden seiten zugreifen


----------



## SirSalomon (19. April 2002)

*Es läuft!!! *

Fein, freut mich  . Schön, wenn ich Dir helfen konnte

Vielleicht wäre ja eine schöne Bewertung für mich drin


----------



## mr_d2254 (19. April 2002)

schon dabei 

Edit: ääh, geht irgendwie nich: "Kein gültiges Mitglied zur Bewertung angegeben!"


----------



## mr_d2254 (20. April 2002)

Ich hät nochwas wobei du mir helfen könntest: Und zwar hat mein WinME internet zugang. Ich will dass der Linux übers lan auch internet zugang hat (also vom ME)... weisst du vielleicht wie das geht?


----------



## SirSalomon (20. April 2002)

*Linux in's Internet, über ME*

Na, Du hast ja Probleme  wieso machst Du das nicht andersrum? Aber egal... Mal sehen.

Zum einen musst Du erstmal die Internetverbindungsfreigabe unter Windows ME aktivieren. Und unter Windows selbst wäre das jetzt schon alles.

Unter Linux wirst Du warscheinlich den DHCP-Client aktiviern müssen. Und wenn alles so läuft, wie es sein soll, dann bekommt der Linux-Rechner vom Windows ME eine IP zugewiesen und kann somit dann in's Internet...

Eigentlich. Da Windows selbst aber kein DHCP-Serverdienst anbietet stellt sich halt nur die Frage, wie Linux damit umgeht.

Mein Vorschlag, grundsätzlich, stell den Linuxrechner soweit um, dass er die Serverdienste anbietet. Also File- & Printdienste und auch den Internetzugang. Den Linux-Rechner kannst Du soweit auch "abdichten" und gegen Übergriffe schützen.


----------



## mr_d2254 (20. April 2002)

Eigendlich hat ich ja vor den linux ans internet zu stellen, aber:

1. ich bin mehr mit dem ME im internet
2. ich müsste die netzwerkkarten tauschen, da sich die im linux nich mit dem dsl modem verträgt
3. ich müsste versuchen t-dsl unter linux zu installieren

nich so toll irgendwie... ausserdem is das mit ans internet hängen eher unwichtig, desswegen stell ich dass fürs erste ein.


----------



## calvera3k (23. April 2002)

*Linux Server and more*

Hallo leute, welche ver. sollte ich nehmen wenn ich einen Linux Server basteln will mit Webserver, FTP, dann Shell für einen BNC und dann noch eine DSL weiterleitung also nen router.

Achso wo bekomme ich dann die Linux ver. ? Ich brauche ja dann die
CD's hat jemand einen DL link? Wo man es bekommt? Der Rechner wo es drauf soll verfügt noch nicht über Internet und Lan da ich dazu noch eine 2. Netzwerkkarte kaufen muss. Also brauche ich es als CD zum brennen. Linux ist ja kostenlos naja man zahl nur für Bücherdruck und verpackung.

Naja wo bekomm ich dann Linux und dann die infos für den aufbau eines Servers mit dem oben genannten sachen? 

Noch ein Tipp von mir:

http://www.webmin.com echt genial so wie ich das gesehen habe das sollte dann auch auch meine Linux kiste...


----------



## mr_d2254 (23. April 2002)

Du hörst dich echt an wie ich. Wenn du t-dsl hast, dann sind wir in der gleichen situation .

Also ich hab schon mal an meinen sachen "gebastelt": Linux Redhat 7.2 (bester linux dist. download link) mit apache, php, mysql, postgre, ssh, ftp (hab mir auch schon ne 2. netzwerk karte besorgt und webmin hab ich auch ). Und bald wird er auch ein router fürs dsl sein...


----------



## Christian Fein (23. April 2002)

Ja webmin ist ne tolle sache aber auch nicht gerade ein geheimtipp


----------



## mr_d2254 (23. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *Ja webmin ist ne tolle sache aber auch nicht gerade ein geheimtipp  *


so is es!


----------



## SirSalomon (23. April 2002)

Es ist aber durchaus eine gangbare Mglichkeit, um bestimmmte Einstellungen vorzunehmen. Abgesehen davon, dass man bei der "Modulkonfiguration" die Konfigurationsdateien vorgeblendet bekommt.

Ansonsten, Calvera, ist die RedHat durchaus eine gute Wahl


----------



## spesso (9. April 2003)

hab da auch noch ne kleine Frage, was ist überhaupt bei RedHat der Unterschied zwischen den redhat.standard files und redhat.rpm files ?

(gefunden auf ftp.redhat.com)

gruss spesso


----------



## SirSalomon (10. April 2003)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich weiss es nicht 

Es kann aber sein, dass diese redhat.standardfiles in eine eigene Datenbank eingetragen werden...

Aber so wirklich weiss ich das nicht. Tut mir leid



> _Original geschrieben von spesso _
> *hab da auch noch ne kleine Frage, was ist überhaupt bei RedHat der Unterschied zwischen den redhat.standard files und redhat.rpm files ?
> 
> (gefunden auf ftp.redhat.com)
> ...


----------



## LinuxDau (13. April 2003)

*aaaaalso...*

Sagen wir's so:
fangt mit Suse/Mandrake an, und sobald ihr vollkommen ohne grafischen interface (ohne maus, bildchen, etc.) arbeiten könnt, krallt euch so schnell wie möglich debian... meiner meinung nach gibt's nix besseres...
Naja, kanns euch nur empfehlen...
ciao

P.S.:
"...was ist überhaupt bei RedHat der Unterschied zwischen den redhat.standard files und redhat.rpm files..." <-rpm-datein, weisste ja, was das is?! (is mit exe-datein in windoof zu vergleichen nur viel komplexer) Also, die standart-dinger werden automatisch mit installiert, wenn du dein system installierst/updatest, und die anderen kannste manuell aussuchen, welche du willst/brauchst...

Verbessert mich, wenn ich falsch liege!
'tschüss


----------



## nalterkl (23. April 2003)

Wenn ihr über eure DSL-Leitung ins internet wollt (gateway), einen HTTP-Server dabei wollt (Apache mit PHP) das ganze leicht administrieren wollt (über webinterface) und keinen allzu schnellen Rechner habt, dann kann ich euch Clarkconnect empfehlen (http://www.clarkconnect.org). Das ist schnell, klein und kann, da es auf RedHat basiert, mit vielen Packeten erweitert werden.


----------



## RicRom (24. April 2003)

Hallöle,
Hab vor einiger Zeit bei mir im Keller SuSe Linux 4.3 gefunden.
Habs dann auch mal versucht zu installieren aber als verwöhnter Windows user hab ich schnell die Fassung verloren und das Teil wieder zurück in den Keller "geschleudert"  
Nun möchte ich einen 2ten Versuch starten. Hat einer von euch zufällig Erfahrung mit der Installation und Konfiguration einer so alten Version ?
Das Lesen der ersten Kapitel im Handbuch hat mich auch schnell zum verzweifeln gebracht 
Falls also einer Erfahrung bzw. die Zeit und die Lust hat mir zu helfen der kann sich ja mal hier melden. Dann werd ich ihn ggf. über E-mail kontaktieren weil das für hier im Forum glaubich zu Umfangreich ist.
Werd wohl dann meinen alten pc aus dem keller zum testen holen so das ich mir nichts wichtiges an Daten zerschiese :-D

MFG Rick


----------



## Christian Fein (24. April 2003)

Lade dir ne neuere von 
http://linuxiso.org/
herunter.

Die alten Linux versionen sind schon relativ heftig zu installieren. Bei neueren gehts.,


----------



## RicRom (24. April 2003)

Hallo,
Laufen die neuren denn auf einem 133er p1 ?
Wenn ja, dann ist das wohl die bessere Lösung 

MFG Rick


----------



## Christian Fein (24. April 2003)

Ja läuft.
Aber erwarte keine tolle schnelle GUI.

Alte GUIS kannst du auch auf der Maschiene laufen lassen.

z.b WindowMaker wird laufen.
KDE 3.x bekommste aber auf der Maschiene nicht zum laufen.


----------



## Fabian H (26. April 2003)

Also Leute, bevor ich etz nen Neuen Thread aufmach poste ich mal hier:
Ich hab auch ka. welches Linux ich nehmen soll.


Ich brauche es als Web/Daten/Backup-Server in einem kleinem Heinmnetzwerk mit 3 Clients die regelmäßig auf den Server zugreiffen.

Das System is nich grad des Beste: P1 133MHz  128MBRam und SCSI Festplattet (allerdings nur 3 Gigabyte).

Also zusammengefasst suche ich ein Linux, das folgendes hat/macht/kann:

Kompakt (MAXIMAL 200 Mb)
Auch auf schlechteren Systemen lauffähig
Serverfähig (Webserver + Fileserver)
Man soll aber auch gelegentlich daran Arbeiten können
Eventuell GUI
Nicht Hardcore (muss nicht unbedingt für Blutge Anfäger sein)

und das soll es nicht haben/machen/können:

Groß(> 200 Mb)
Resourcenfressend
Nicht für den Serverbetrieb
Nicht only Server


----------



## nalterkl (26. April 2003)

http://www.Clarkconnect.org

Kannste als Gateway einsetzen, geht aber auch als standalone server.
Mit deinem System sollte es laufen.


----------



## Spessi (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo  Auch wenn ic jetzt ein bisschen spät komme... Wo kann ich mir Linux SuSE (die neuste Version) downloaden? Hab jetzt schon auf dem SuSE-FTP geguckt, aber da sind so viele Dateien... Hab kein Plan was ich davon downloaden soll!
Schonmal Danke für eure Anwort!


----------



## JohannesR (15. Januar 2004)

Man kann die neuste Version von SuSE nicht einfach laden, die kostet Geld. Ältere bekommst du auf http://www.linuxiso.org


----------



## Gottox (16. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Man kann die neuste Version von SuSE nicht einfach laden, die kostet Geld. Ältere bekommst du auf http://www.linuxiso.org *


Bitte WAS kann man nicht laden?
Natürlich, man MUSS sie laden können... Schon mal was von GPL gehört?

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, manche Programme, die auf der gekauften Distribution drauf sind, findet man auf der Download-Version nicht...


----------



## Christian Fein (16. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Gottox _
> *Bitte WAS kann man nicht laden?
> Natürlich, man MUSS sie laden können... Schon mal was von GPL gehört?
> 
> Allerdings muss ich zugeben, manche Programme, die auf der gekauften Distribution drauf sind, findet man auf der Download-Version nicht... *



Die GPL schreibt nicht vor das die Software Kostenlos sein muss.

Die GPL schreibt vor das 
a) Der Sourcecode zugänglich gemacht werden muss (nichtmal mitgeliefert)
b) Die GPL schreibt vor das jeder das Recht hat den Source weiter zu nutzen und seine Projekte auf dieser Source aufbauen kann, unter der Bedingung das er seine Erweiterrungen wieder unter die GPL setzen muss.,

Die GPL schreibt nicht vor das die Software kostenlos und frei verfügbar sein muss.

Da gibt es einen schönes Zitat von Richard Stallmann, der GNU Gründer und GPL Erfinder.

[stallmann]
To understand the concept,
you should think of 'free speech', not 'free beer'.`` 
[/stallmann]


----------



## JohannesR (16. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Gottox _
> *Bitte WAS kann man nicht laden?
> Natürlich, man MUSS sie laden können... Schon mal was von GPL gehört?
> 
> Allerdings muss ich zugeben, manche Programme, die auf der gekauften Distribution drauf sind, findet man auf der Download-Version nicht... *



Okay, formulieren wir es anders: Man kann kein ISO-Image von SuSE 9.0 laden, sondern nur tausende von rpms.
ISOs bekommst du nur für 7.3. 
Ich glaube es gibt eine 9.0 FTP-Installations-CD, die sollte man allerdings mit einer Verbindung < DSL nicht benutzen. 

Edit: Hier ist der Link, den ich gesucht habe: (link)


----------



## Gottox (16. Januar 2004)

Hmmm... Kann sein
Aber du stimmst mir zu, das ich z.B. SuSe Linux 9.0 legal und kostenlos beziehen kann


----------



## Christian Fein (16. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Gottox _
> *Hmmm... Kann sein
> Aber du stimmst mir zu, das ich z.B. SuSe Linux 9.0 legal und kostenlos beziehen kann *



ja und nein.

Ja du darfst es dir von einem Freund ausleihen und legal kopieren.
Und nein, es gibt keine iso 's zum Download im netz.

Es gibt eine FTP Version die sich aber nur direkt über FTP installieren lässt.


----------



## JoelH (16. Januar 2004)

*hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von Gottox _
> * Schon mal was von GPL gehört?
> *



*grins* Hast du schon mal diese , von dir zitierte GPL, gelsen ? *lach*


@Christian Fein

Aber Stallman ist doch auch der, der vor zehn Jahren mal gemeint hat dass sein Hurd in 6 Monaten released wird  Wie auch imemr, ich denek der Satz mit dem 'Free Speech, Free Beer' ist einer der besten von Stallman auch wenn der Typ an sich, für mich, schon etwas zu 'FREE in Mind' ist, irgendwie.


----------



## JohannesR (17. Januar 2004)

*Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> **grins* Hast du schon mal diese , von dir zitierte GPL, gelsen ? *lach**



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke!


----------



## Frumpy (17. Januar 2004)

Also als Server Würde ich immer auf Debian Linux zurückkommen gefällt mir einfach am besten.


----------



## JohannesR (18. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Frumpy _
> *Also als Server Würde ich immer auf Debian Linux zurückkommen gefällt mir einfach am besten. *


Die Argumentation überzeugt mich! Warum gefällt es dir denn am besten?


----------



## Gottox (20. Januar 2004)

Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten...

Wenn mich jemand sucht, ich bin im PHP-Forum und schmolle...*flenn*


----------



## Thomas Kuse (20. Januar 2004)

Debian gilt als das vielleicht stabilste Linux. Aber das halt auf Kosten der Aktualität!
Die noch aktuelle woody Version und die bald kommende sarge Version sind solche als stable deklarierten Versionen.
Das Paketmanagement funktioniert auch tadellos (apt-get install etc.)

Als Einsatz-Gebiet Desktop ist es allerdings noch nie meine Wahl gewesen.


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Januar 2004)

BTW: ich teste gerade Fedora und bin äusserst zufrieden 

Also ich bleibe bei Debian & Redhat (Fedora)


----------



## Thorsten Ball (20. Januar 2004)

Ich werde vielleicht Fedoria mal antesten. Mal schaun. Aber höchstwahrscheinlich werde ich bei Gentoo bleiben. Ich mag es einfach mehr als Debian, welches ich auf dem 2t Rechner installiert und dort genutzt habe. Besonders die Community und Portage haben es mir angetan. 

Thorsten


----------



## Thomas Kuse (20. Januar 2004)

hey Nugget...du geisterst doch auch immer im Thread für den neuen love-Kernel rum oder nicht 
Die Community von gentoo ist allerdings erstaunlich!
Aber nur deswegen hab ich kein gentoo, sondern weil es einfach zu genial ist, ein 100% an die eigene Hardware angepasstes System zu haben.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (20. Januar 2004)

Ich liebe dich Thomas. 

Nein, das musste jetzt mal raus, endlich mal jemand der auch Gentoo benutzt ( außer Socke/Helmut ) und es befürwortet. Und das an die Hardware angepasst ist auch genau der Grund weshalb ich Gentoo bald mit angepassten CFlags von Stage 1 bauen werde 

Und ja, ich geister im Love Thread rum, benutze sie auch und bin schwer beeindruckt wie verdammt stabil/aktuell und schnell sie sind. 

Thorsten


----------



## Thomas Kuse (20. Januar 2004)

Hab neulich im Zuge des 2.6er Kernels eine stage1-Install mit richtigen CFlags, USE-Flags und ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86  vollführt. So lange dauert das gar nicht 
Und jetzt der 2.6.1-love6 Kernel reisst ja wieder alles vom Hocker, mit den 85Hz beim Framebuffer dem neuen IO-Scheduler etc.

Ein so überaus schnelles System hab ich bisher noch nie mein eigen nennen dürfen! Schade dass mein geliebtes EA Sports NBA live nicht mit winex läuft


----------



## Thorsten Ball (20. Januar 2004)

Genau das hab ich morgen vor  Gibt mir ja richtig Hoffnung wenn es bei anderen so gut klappt. Also dann: Auf ein fröhliches Kompilieren!


----------



## Thomas Kuse (20. Januar 2004)

Für die Allgemeinheit:
Gentoo Linux benutzt das portage-System, mit dem aus einer Fülle von Software-Paketen mit dem emerge-Befehl alle Programme aus dem - in meinem Fall der neueste - Sourcecode für die eigene Maschinen-Architektur compiliert, installiert und registriert wird.
So ist es möglich, dass ich zur Zeit ein emerge -U world durchführe um alle installierten Programme auf den neuesten Stand bringen kann.

Diese Prozedur läuft also schon seit 5h und ist gerade dabei, die neueste KDE-Version die heute released wurde zu compilieren


----------



## Sway (22. Januar 2004)

Genau das hat mich so geärgert und mich wieder zu Debian gebracht... Alleine ein vernünftiges System, mit allen möglichen Programmen zum laufen zu bekommen, hat mich ein Wochenende gekostet... nach monaten das Updaten...  man war das zeit aufwendig. Zudem hab ich *keinen* Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bemerkt. 
Ein weiterer Nachteil (was aber auch Vorteil sein kann): Man sagte mir, das fast jeder kann etwas in den Portagetree einbinden . Schlecht Programmierte Software kann schnell zum Sicherheitsrisiko werden.


Ich bleibe bei Debian Woody als ServerOS und Debian SID als WorkstationOS. Auf dem Notebook hab ich Debian Sarge.
Woody ist sehr sicher und SID sehr aktuell.

Erklärung: 
Woody - die "aktuelle" Version von Debian. Software is nicht das neuste, ist aber verdamm sicher 

Sarge - testing, wird woody demnächst ablösen. Hat aktuelle Software, die getestet wurde... sollte daher ohne Probleme laufen

SID - Still in Development, sprich hier werden die neusten Softwarepackete eingebunden. Kann schonmal ein defektes Packet bei sein, ist halt in Entwicklung


----------



## Thorsten Ball (22. Januar 2004)

Sway hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Genau das hat mich so geärgert und mich wieder zu Debian gebracht... Alleine ein vernünftiges System, mit allen möglichen Programmen zum laufen zu bekommen, hat mich ein Wochenende gekostet... nach monaten das Updaten...  man war das zeit aufwendig. Zudem hab ich *keinen* Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bemerkt.



Da kann ich nicht zustimmen. Ich hab einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied
bemerkt wenn ich schon die CFlags geändert habe. Und wenn du mit Stage1
kompilierst (was wirklich mit allem drum und dran ein Wochenende dauern kann ) dann ist das angepasst UND schnell. Hat mein Kumpel getestet. Zwischen einer Stage1 und 2 Installation. Und, auf gentoo.org gibt es auch Statistiken, bzw Tests die zeigen wie stark so ein optimiertes System die Geschwindigkeit beeinflussen kann.



> Ein weiterer Nachteil (was aber auch Vorteil sein kann): Man sagte mir, das fast jeder kann etwas in den Portagetree einbinden . Schlecht Programmierte Software kann schnell zum Sicherheitsrisiko werden.



Da hat man dir aber Unsinn erzählt. Denn nur ein Entwicktler und Mods im Forum zB können eBuilds einbinden die vorher übrprüft wurden. Sicher, die Packete ansich die dann von einer sourceforge Seite zB gezogen und kompiliert werden, werden nicht wie bei Debian jahrelang von fachkundigen getestet. Aber es ist nicht so, dass ein normales Kerlchen mal eben das eBuild für Xfree umschreibt, so dass es Müll zieht.

Das nur mal so als Stellungnahme


----------



## Sway (22. Januar 2004)

Ich hab hab auch ab Stage1 kompiliert, so ist es nicht. Und die Programme waren nicht wirklich schneller, als bei meiner jetzigen Debian installation. Wenn man die ganzen Demons entfernt, die man eh nicht nutzt und nen selbstkompilierten Kernel hat, geht das alles superschnell.
Also bei OpenOffice, Blender, gimp, RtCW, ET, Savage2 hab ich keinen wirklichen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil, Beim Booten das selbe Bild. Ich hab weniger als 20sekunden ab dem bootmanager, bei beiden... 

Daher: Warum soll ich Tagelang ein System installieren, das weder sicherer und noch merkbar schneller ist installieren? In dem Fall ist es wieder eine Sache des Glaubens und des Eigenen Geschmacks. Ich habe Suse, Mandrake, RedHat, Gentoo und Debian getestet. Ich muss sagen, das für MICH Debian die beste Wahl ist. Es ist schnell, sicher und komfortabel. Die Software, die ich nutzte ist (bis auf dem Mplayer) vorhanden und läuft ohne es stundenlang kompiert zu haben.



@ Portagetree: Ich hab mal nachgefragt, was er meinte. Es geht darum das du bei Gentoo, Programme um einiges schneller in den Portagetree bekommst _(sind dann meisst [masked])_, als bei anderen Distributionen. Hat den Vorteil das auch exotischere Software drin ist. Nur die Sicherheit leidet halt drunter, wenn man sich diese installiert.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (22. Januar 2004)

Gut, du hast anscheinend Geschwindigkeitsunterschied erkennen können. Die Debian Packete sind ja auch sehr gut  so dass man eigentlich keine Optimierung braucht. Und wie du schon sagtest, es ist eine Frage des Geschmacks. Ich mag es einfach und für mich funktionierte es besser und schneller als Debian und ich bin damit zufrieden. 

Ach ja, RtCW ist im Portage Tree und kann frei kompiliert werden? 

Und das mit den [masked] Packages ist eben so, dass man das auf eigene Verantwortung macht, worauf auch hingewiesen wird. Du musst dir keine maskierten Packete ziehen. Ist eben Linux - You've got the choice.

Thorsten


----------



## Sway (22. Januar 2004)

RtCW ist im Portagetree, wird aber nicht kompiliert... außdem fehlen da die .PAKs, die man sich erst aus der Originalversion entnehmen kann. Alle Spiele Freewarespiele und Pointreleases (AAO, ET, Q3, SAVAGE, RtCW...) werden nicht kompiert, sondern nur installiert.



Achja, nochmal wegen dem emerge -u: Unter Debian geht das genau so, nur mit apt-get update und dann apt-get upgrade


----------



## Thorsten Ball (22. Januar 2004)

Ja gut, dann sind die auch nicht an das System angepasst, so wie es bei der übrigen Software ist, die man mit individuellen C und Use-Flags kompiliert. Das ist also kein Nachteil von Gentoo ansich, nur wenn man es vielleicht darauf bezieht dass die Grafikleistung des X Servers durch das Kompilieren gesteigert
werden sollte.

Thorsten


----------



## Semjasa (11. Februar 2004)

naja ich hab mir von einem Kollegen Suse 8.1 PRO für 5 euro erstanden mit Handbuch blicke aber null durch. 

Meine Geforce 3 ist ohne 3D Unterstüzung, hab zwar die Treiber aber mit der Anleitung von Nvidia lässt sich da nix drehen.


----------



## JohannesR (11. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Semjasa _
> *Meine Geforce 3 ist ohne 3D Unterstüzung, hab zwar die Treiber aber mit der Anleitung von Nvidia lässt sich da nix drehen. *


Bu bist nur unfähig, selbst zu denken. Das hat zumindest dein Thread offenbart! Meine GF3 läuft, oh wunder, unter Linux, problemlos.

Leistet dein Kumpel keinen Support, für 5Euro?


----------



## Christian Fein (11. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Bu bist nur unfähig, selbst zu denken. Das hat zumindest dein Thread offenbart! Meine GF3 läuft, oh wunder, unter Linux, problemlos.
> 
> Leistet dein Kumpel keinen Support, für 5Euro? *



Bitte etwas zügeln, danke


----------



## JohannesR (11. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Bitte etwas zügeln, danke  *



Sorry, bin etwas... impulsiv!  Vor allem, wenn jemand offensichtlich lügt.


----------



## Semjasa (11. Februar 2004)

Also Lügen tu ich nicht hab es versucht bin aber nicht klar gekommen, habs jetzt erstmal aufgegeben und witme mich wieder Windows wenn ich dann den Geist mal wieder finde werde ich es nochmal anpacken.

Mein Problem ist das ich mit der Oberfläche nicht ganz klarkomme vorallem nicht mit dem Verzeichnissystem und befehle geb ich anscheinend alle falsch ein.

Und nein mein Kumpel oder besser gesagt Arbeitskollege kann mir nicht helfen da er selber nicht klar kommt.


----------



## JohannesR (11. Februar 2004)

> Meine Geforce 3 ist ohne 3D Unterstüzung, hab zwar die Treiber aber mit der Anleitung von Nvidia lässt sich da nix drehen.


Das ist eine offensichtlich Lüge...


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. Februar 2004)

> Mein Problem ist das ich mit der Oberfläche nicht ganz klarkomme vorallem nicht mit dem Verzeichnissystem und befehle geb ich anscheinend alle falsch ein.


Das ist normal, gehört zu einer Umgewöhnungsphase immer dazu.
Aber wenn man deswegen immer wieder zum vertrauteren Windows zurückkehrt, anstatt sich einfach mal an Linux zu gewöhnen, macht man sich nur unnötig das Leben schwer.
Auf meiner Windows-Partition benutz ich in der DOS-Box auch jedes Mal "ls -a" anstelle von "dir". Gut, ich wechsel auch immer wieder zu Linux zurück, weil ich mit DOS nicht mehr so richtig klarkomme.


----------



## won_gak (12. Februar 2004)

@Dario Linsky: Beschämend muss ich eingestehen, dass ich mir ein Alias für dir -> ls -a gebastelt habe. Kenne das aber mit "logout" statt "exit".


----------



## mathiu (12. Februar 2004)

ich musste letzthin sogar feststellen, dass der dir-alias teilweise sogar standard ist..

habe einem freund nämlich geholfen redhat zu installieren und als er in der konsole "dir" am eingeben war, wollte ich grad dazwischen rufen, als da plötzlich eine schöne ausgabe von ls -l stand


----------



## won_gak (12. Februar 2004)

Jo, bei SuSE übrigens auch. Schleichend hat sich wohl DOS doch noch seinen Platz erkämpft


----------



## lkuwe (28. Februar 2004)

*Linux Distribution*

Habe selber erst vor kurzem mit Linux angefangen. Dabei ist die Suche nach der richtigen Distri nicht gerade einfach gewesen. Aber als Anregung wäre meiner Meinung nach "Aurox" sehr zu empfehlen. 
Für Um- und Einsteiger eine sehr gute Wahl! Die Anlehnung an Windowsgewohnheiten ist sehr gut gelungen. Halten sich akkurat an die Standarts. Support = Hervorragend!


----------



## JohannesR (29. Februar 2004)

*Re: Linux Distribution*



> _Original geschrieben von lkuwe _
> *Halten sich akkurat an die Standarts.*


An welche Standards? Die RFC-Standards oder die MS-Standards?


----------

